# Any one know who got the PNC Snow Contract for IN



## snow balls (Jan 14, 2011)

Im trying to find out who was awarded the snow Contract for the State of Indiana does anyone know who got it?


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

who ever had the best bid for the maintenance company


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL.
Probably someone connected to Blago from Chicago...


----------

